# Library won't leave Native Access



## coffeecomposer (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm having a problem removing Evolution Modern Nylon from Native Access. I've completely deleted it from my computer including the registry, yet Native Access still lists it, and with "add library" as opposed to "install" like the rest which have never been installed. Where in my computer is Native Access pulling this from? I just want it out of my sight.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 19, 2019)

I have the same problem... But is it really a "problem"?... Native Access by default seems to keep track of everything you are doing with their libraries, in order to help you in the future.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 19, 2019)

As long as you have a license, Native Access will show it. They are getting the info from your account. And then they look to see if the product is where you say you put it when you last loaded it. If they don't find it, they will let you know it is missing. 

My Studio desktop has pretty much everything somewhere. Less used are on HDs, more use are slowly moving to SSDs. But my laptop? There's just not enough room. So I've been removing less used stuff and having this "issue," if you want to call it that.


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 20, 2019)

"Add Library" is just used for third-party libraries where the content can't be downloaded from Native Access directly. It has no idea whether you've got the bytes on your hard drive or not.


----------



## nathantboler (Aug 20, 2019)

How to remove a library from Native Access (Windows)


If you would like to remove a product from Native Access on your machine, you will need to do so by deleting the relevant registry folder. Removing The Library 1) First, identify the library that...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 20, 2019)

NI also offers the "Uninstall Reg Tool" This makes it easy to remove NI products from the registry, without having to actually go in the registry. This is best to use after you have used Windows Control Panel to uninstall the library first, but it still won't go away.

You can get it *HERE*


----------

